# Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

..speaking of the 'maybe' gathering at Nick's caravan park...makes me wonder...who on the APS likes camping I mean the real camping, tent on ground, pit toilets, no electricity etc etc??? 

It would be interesting to know..as I just mentioned in the 'Roy Pails is a great Guy' posts, we just came back from camping 5 nights in the Murrindindi Reserve. Gawd so peaceful, so relaxing, very, very special place in deed....great memories of 8 yrs ago when I came here for a holiday and Daavid (my then boyfriend) took me camping to a few places around Victoria, totally awesome, no black bears to worry about.... :wink: :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Love it!! i used to go camping down at Newnes in the wollemi national park alot (about an hour west of lithgow NSW) and it is great to get away from the city lights and even better, no mobile phone coverage!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2004)

I used to really love going camping - my wife isn't into it though  Many a happy night I used to have on the Fraser Island bach beaches shaking those beautiful Death Adders out my sleeping bag before bedtime :wink: That was the life :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

> no mobile phone coverage!!!



Yep that is the best!!! no phone coverage unless you drive for about 10-12km...at least where we were last week... :wink: 



> I used to really love going camping - my wife isn't into it though Many a happy night I used to have on the Fraser Island bach beaches shaking those beautiful Death Adders out my sleeping bag before bedtime Wink That was the life



That is pretty cute Moosenoose, about the Death Adders...sorry your wife does not enjoy camping


----------



## ether (Nov 10, 2004)

Camping at school is compulsory. In a weeks time i will be off to Canberra for my third and last outward bound. Basically you walk around the bush for 10 days and sleep under bivies, none of that tent stuff! Really quite enjoyable.

Regards Alex


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

That is great Ether, have fun and enjoy!!!  You are a lucky guy to have a school doing that for the students!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*



ether said:


> Camping at school is compulsory. In a weeks time i will be off to Canberra for my third and last outward bound. Basically you walk around the bush for 10 days and sleep under bivies, none of that tent stuff! Really quite enjoyable.
> 
> Regards Alex



sounds like you might be a Cadet Alex......am i right?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*



ether said:


> Camping at school is compulsory. In a weeks time i will be off to Canberra for my third and last outward bound. Basically you walk around the bush for 10 days and sleep under bivies, none of that tent stuff! Really quite enjoyable.
> 
> Regards Alex



Obviously you're from the warmer parts of the country Ether :lol: :lol: Just don't forget these two key ingredients:
1/ Thermal underwear &
2/ A Wetsuit


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*

A quote from an email Daavid sent to our son and daughter-in-law in Canada the week before last:

"I am a lucky bloke!
Just a short note to let you know that Judy is relaxing at 
our camp site at Murrindindi as I type. Well I hope she is 
relaxing... she may be out trekking or similar if I know her.

She left before me after delivering meals on wheels. When I 
got there she had our tent set up and had just completed 
inflating the air mattress. I unpacked and went to cut 
firewood. When I came back she had the kitchen tent set up. 
By the time I got the fire going she had poured me a beer ;-)"


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*



> no mobile phone coverage!!!


humpf, Sounds like most of SA. 
Most of my camping is a swag. Dump it on the ground, herp/photograph for the day, sleep in something slightly smaller than a coffin. Relocating is easy. This is proberly my next place of visit, note the most common lizard.
http://www.riverland.net.au/gluepot/


----------



## herptrader (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*

Hey, after 5 days at Murrindindi I was driving out of the bush and my phone went off. I pulled over to read the SMS:

"You have 59 missed calls"

Bummer me thinks and I head on my way. Then I get a call:

"You have 1 new voice mail (from the office)"

It turns out that my office voice mail had been calling me every 15 minutes for a few days ;-)


----------



## herptrader (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*



trader said:


> A quote from an email Daavid sent to our son and daughter-in-law in Canada the week before last:
> 
> "I am a lucky bloke!
> Just a short note to let you know that Judy is relaxing at
> ...



This was an email sent after commuting to work from the camp site. It is great to be able to camp in secluded bush and put in a short day at the office if needed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*

My last camping experience we forgot the poles for our 5man dome tent. so we got all the tarps out of the car and made a basic tent. the thing where u throw a tarp over a pole. that night it HAILED!!! and pissed down rain like there was no tomorrow. I only woke the once at the lightning. best night sleap i ever had. we had seeled everything and had like 6tarps together. so it was a massive tent. 

anyone else ever forget the essentual things 4 camping?


----------



## ether (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping.*



> That is great Ether, have fun and enjoy!!! You are a lucky guy to have a school doing that for the students!



Yeh i think so to! Some people hate is with a passion. They dread it every year. lol



> sounds like you might be a Cadet Alex......am i right?



No i'me not actually. Our school doesent offer cadets. It's just basically to teach us leadership and how to work as a team.



> 1/ Thermal underwear &



yeh i know, i have to get a new pair as my last ones were partially melted after i tried to dry them next to the fire.


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

I love camping!

In QLD, I used to go to this place, there was no water, toilets or electricity, and would stay there about a week. It was amazing!! It was never popular as it had no amenities, but that just made it better. There were 9km+ bush walks, and many death adders were on them (I actually trod on one on a walk while i was pregnant with my second child, lucky it wasn't aggressive). You could spend all day in the rainforest, then at night head back, make a fire and cook up some meat, and string the solar shower and shower under a tree.

Amazing!  

I miss QLD


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*

:wink: I forgot to pack my underwear 8 yrs ago...seriously, right Daavid? no biggy though...  we were gone for quite awhile too...
We also forgot to put the bread away one night in Canada, and that was Daavid's 1st close encounter with a Canadian Black bear as it rummaged through the kitchen tent, during the night, leaving a huge hole in the screen/flywire. "Daavid I think I hear a bear!" "Don't worry darling I am here to protect you go back to sleep." So out the tent I went to squat near the tent, thinking it was my imagination, and as I crawled back inside the tent, that is when we heard the crash, bang, tinkle, tinkle(dishes, pots and pans)...Daavid tried to scare him away with a big stick, finally after hitting it on the head with a rock, he meandered away...


----------



## Bryony (Nov 10, 2004)

i LOVE proper camping!!!!
we used to do it with just a tarp and string and sleeping bad!
no delux tents!
lol


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

Bryony said:


> i LOVE proper camping!!!!
> we used to do it with just a tarp and string and sleeping bad!
> no delux tents!
> lol



:wink: :wink: Hi Bryony..how does one sleep bad while camping?? Just kidding, I know it was a typo.  

Here are 2 pictures from the last trip, I have alot more but will not bore you all...


----------



## keelow (Nov 10, 2004)

I used to go camping down in the blackwood river area of Southwest WA all the time.... beautiful place, haven't done much for years....

Where is a good place in victoria?


----------



## snakes_alive (Nov 10, 2004)

Top stuff camping, family went to hill end last school holiday had a ball. If you like history you would love hill end. Seen plenty of little critters, had to catch so my kids could see and touch, think they had more fun watching me run after bearded dragons. lots of fun

Debbie


----------



## snakegirl (Nov 10, 2004)

We go to Mon Repo At Bargara Bundaberg Qld...
It is a turtle reserve so you watch the mothers crawl up the beach and dig a hole and lay their eggs. The rangers are there to take you but if you are camping in the dunes you can meander down and watch. No electricity, BBQ's only though. But we camp in a tent and their is a little shop at the park so it is quite civilised.
Peaceful so peaceful!


----------



## dobermanmick (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah the best part is listening to the waves and drinking rum and coke .
I love listening to the waves as i go to sleep !


----------



## womas4me (Nov 10, 2004)

Weve got the Dampier Archipeligao at our doorstep. Just load the gear in the tinny and motor to any one of the islands for a camp. Very rare to see another person so makes for great outdoors adult fun. Also the dugongs, dolphins, fishing, snorkling, turtles, herps yes that's right there are herps on the islands also. Makes for an excellent time.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Nov 10, 2004)

Parents have had 1500 acres in the snowy mountains on the murrumbidgee for 25 years or so... pristine bush, 6ks of winding river front. Absolutely the most beautiful place... it's an hour drive from the nearest paved road, then either a 4wd down a steep fire trail (to the river, where we camp) or a couple k hike. Love it!!!


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

all these places you have all been describing sound so awesome. I think we are all very lucky to have such great areas to go camping in this country!!!  from beaches to mountains to hills to bushland, totally super!


----------



## snakegirl (Nov 10, 2004)

ditto, Trader


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2004)

PFFFFTTT! you city folk don't know anything about camping :roll: :twisted:


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

trader said:


> all these places you have all been describing sound so awesome. I think we are all very lucky to have such great areas to go camping in this country!!!  from beaches to mountains to hills to bushland, totally super!



Definatetly, Judy, and no bears here to worry about!! Just the occasional over-tame psycho possum. :lol:


----------



## trader (Nov 10, 2004)

dugadugabowbow said:


> PFFFFTTT! you city folk don't know anything about camping :roll: :twisted:



Please explain, more information please  ....

When I began this topic I was meaning how some people think 'camping' is being in a caravan with a TV and all the electrical facilities, showers etc. stores nearby if you run out or forget something. So far some of the descriptions members are giving of camping doesn't sound like 'city folk' stuff to me. :wink: 
aaahh I just thought of something, maybe because I say we use a kitchen tent on some camping trips...that is because where I camped in Canada you have a gazzilion mozzies and huge amount of flies to contend with, in your eyes, your mouth, and all over everything, not like here in Oz it is so insect free
Cheers!


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2004)

LOL those pics of yours look pretty "easy going" to me.....do it Survivor stile  It actually quite fun :wink:


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

dugadugabowbow said:


> LOL those pics of yours look pretty "easy going" to me.....do it Survivor stile  It actually quite fun :wink:



lol, I agree. Nothing like going camping, taking just a backpack, eating and drinking whatever you can find, and sleeping under the stars. Something I used to do often a long time ago, and there is nothing like it. Satisfies some urge in us to do that, some primal thing I guess.

:lol:


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2004)

A canoe, fishing gear, and a box of matches..........which team cracks first.....lol we even named our tribes :lol: It took 8 days but we won


----------



## Samma3l (Nov 10, 2004)

the last time I went camping, I won a million dollars


----------



## Nome (Nov 10, 2004)

Samma3l said:


> the last time I went camping, I won a million dollars



Really?? That happens to an amazing amount of people these days. Did you get a product promotion too?


----------



## instar (Nov 10, 2004)

Nothing like sleeping under the stars, living in citys you forget they are there. Rocks under the sleeping bag and crawlies aside, its nice to get in touch with nature. Camping in a rainforest, wow, now that would be dreamy, ill do it eventually! :lol:


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 10, 2004)

Real Camping!!!! AAAAhhhhh!!!! Real camping is loading up the tinnie with swags, esky, fishing gear etc etc. Up all the little known creeks. Somewhere u r allowed to have a little blackfella fire for cooking on. Looking for goannas etc. Roll out the swags. Throw em back in the tinnie the next morning and off again. Cheers. PS Don't forget the Camp Ovens as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Samma3l said:


> the last time I went camping, I won a million dollars



Wasnt newnes a fun trip Samma??? LMAO


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2004)

RR knows the deal


----------



## Samma3l (Nov 10, 2004)

Teamsherman said:


> Samma3l said:
> 
> 
> > the last time I went camping, I won a million dollars
> ...



we dont talk about that trip 

edit: no gay stuff happened ok, no more pms


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

rodentrancher said:


> Looking for goannas etc.



Yah maate, good tukka ther maate. wonna try sum snakke??
  :twisted:


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2004)

Inny, there are a couple of "offical" campsites in Lamington NP, one is on the way to the stinson plane wreck http://lamington.nrsm.uq.edu.au/Documents/Other/stin.htm . You need a permit ($3.50 pp per night) and its about nine kms in.


----------



## rodentrancher (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeah way to go dugga!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2004)

this is my cousins tent. I've heard that they had since had it renovated and have added an addtional story.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

lol fuscus. thats what i call TRU camping. look how they are tuffing it out there, with their big fancy roof, and proper chairs. :roll:


----------



## Magpie (Nov 11, 2004)

Well... camping.. that would be drive in with the tent and all the gear. Good fun, great with the family.
I do enjoy a hike though... nothing but what you can carry for 10 days.

PS. i make the best damper.


----------



## Woma_n (Nov 11, 2004)

To be honest i dont think i could do it without a battery operated hair dryer  hehe
Nah i like the little luxuries in life, such as a toilet, mobile phone, bathroom, shower etc. 
I dont think i could handle being out in the bush for very long thats for sure. I haaaate bugs (and it makes it even funnier about the moth..) and even if one lands on me im squirmish for a few hours later....


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> PS. i make the best damper



I used to make really great damper, then I didn't make any for a few years, then I made some and it was terrible, so I made more, which was equally bad, then I made more, which was slightly better but still not worth eating, then I started putting stupid things in the mix and it became really stupid. Eventually I gave up. I think the difference between my old batches and the more recent ones wasn't so much that the original ones were better, but that in my early teens I was quite happy to eat ashy dough, wheras in my late teens I was not. Perhaps now that I'm in my mid 20's I should try again and see what it's like


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2004)

Woma_n said:


> I haaaate bugs (and it makes it even funnier about the moth..)



I bet you were glad you found it sooner than later! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I really miss camping  I had a massive goanna lying on my tent when I woke up one morning on Fraser Island. I had the oily silhouette of this big fella permanently imprinted on the roof of that tent for years :lol: Please don't ask me how I got him off the roof, I honestly didn't need a zillion holes in my tent for the next week & a halfs worth of camping  :wink:


----------



## trader (Nov 11, 2004)

Magpie said:


> Well... camping.. that would be drive in with the tent and all the gear. Good fun, great with the family.
> I do enjoy a hike though... nothing but what you can carry for 10 days.
> 
> PS. i make the best damper.



Hi Magpie, Yes that is the sort of camping I was talking about 'with the family' young'uns and all.  We even bring chairs to sit on too. :wink: 

What is a damper?? :?:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 11, 2004)

> What is a damper??



Ashy dough


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

trader said:


> Hi Magpie, Yes that is the sort of camping I was talking about 'with the family' young'uns and all.  We even bring chairs to sit on too. :wink:
> 
> What is a damper?? :?:



Yes, family makes camping wonderful! I love sitting around on the slabs of wood at night, toasting marshmallows and talking and laughing about the day.

Damper is a 'traditional' Australian bread. You can make it with lots of things, but when camping, I've just used a bit of self-raising flour, pinch salt and water, mix it all up into a dough, and popped it in the camp oven onto the fire. When cooked, you break it apart and smear with honey, tastes delicious! Sometimes a bit ashy, depending on how you cook it, but it all adds to the flavour  

mmmm...camping flavoured damper.


----------



## trader (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanx Sdaji.  I just asked Daavid "What is a damper?" while I was speaking to him on the phone...he said it shows I did not grow up in Australia... :wink: 
Daavid has baked bread over the fire with a tin over the dough...maybe that is something like 'damper'? 
I also forgot to mention in previous posts, we do enjoy the cold beer and red wine while sitting around the campfire. 

Moosenoose I say we arrange a camping trip with you, bring your daughter along (the one we met at the VHS meeting) and any of your other children...come on it would be fun!


----------



## trader (Nov 11, 2004)

> Yes, family makes camping wonderful! I love sitting around on the slabs of wood at night, toasting marshmallows and talking and laughing about the day.
> 
> Damper is a 'traditional' Australian bread. You can make it with lots of things, but when camping, I've just used a bit of self-raising flour, pinch salt and water, mix it all up into a dough, and popped it in the camp oven onto the fire. When cooked, you break it apart and smear with honey, tastes delicious! Sometimes a bit ashy, depending on how you cook it, but it all adds to the flavour



 Nome you come along too. You seem to be alot like us. The roasting of marshmallows is a treat. Have you ever played 'fuzzy bunnies'?    

Your description of how to make 'damper' is how Daavid was making bread over the fire....mmmm deeelicious!


----------



## Nome (Nov 11, 2004)

trader said:


> Nome you come along too. You seem to be alot like us. The roasting of marshmallows is a treat. Have you ever played 'fuzzy bunnies'?
> 
> Your description of how to make 'damper' is how Daavid was making bread over the fire....mmmm deeelicious!



I love 'fuzzy bunnies' though never succeeded at doing it without laughing and have marshmallow go eveywhere :wink: 

Love to come! I've got two lovely young 'uns under 6 who love camping more than I do. :wink:


----------



## keelow (Nov 11, 2004)

trader said:


> dugadugabowbow said:
> 
> 
> > PFFFFTTT! you city folk don't know anything about camping :roll: :twisted:
> ...




Insect free, trader?


Man you need to go camping on the nullabor... i've never ever seen flies like it. put it this way next time i drive across i'm not stopping in the daylight.

Stu


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2004)

This was from my last Bass run.....nothing around for hundreds of miles.....and yes the flies were everywhere.

Gees that weedbed held some big bass


----------



## imported_Mark (Nov 11, 2004)

Gosh you all know nothing about camping. If you want real camping try trecking in Nepal. I have done 3 treks there from 30 to 50 days, all in tens (carried and put up by porters) no electricity (cooking over a fire done by a cook) no roads, running water (local creeks - saw a dead body float past once, so no creek washing, just nice warm bowls each morning and evening) and lots of contact with lovely people, fantastic views, freezing cold or stinking hot....all just wonderful. Since I have trekked there in the 80's you now have Maoist insurgencies to also contend with...who could want more LOL


Attached is a view of a camp site, you can see one of the porters walking in with my lugage on his back. LOL 


Mark


----------



## herptrader (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Stu you have not lived until you have slaped your thighs every 10 seconds and killed 5 mosquitoes with every slap and after a couple of minutes you are dripping with blood.


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 11, 2004)

keelow said:


> Hey Stu you have not lived until you have slaped your thighs every 10 seconds and killed 5 mosquitoes with every slap and after a couple of minutes you are dripping with blood.



Pimpimba (?) conservation park on the gold coast. Good for keelbacks, GTS and carpets. And, in certain conditions, mosquitoes. Forget going in there without 10 layers of DEET. I took off my Jacket and I reckon there was 5000 mosquitoes on it.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 11, 2004)

Last year I was camping in the Tanami (supposedly looking for Night Parrots). The mossies there are tiny and you don't feel them bite you. I woke up the next morning covered in these great red welts of mossie bites all over my back, chest, legs, and arms. Itchy as all hell and lasted for over a month. An experience I won't forget for a loooooooong time.



Hix


----------



## cwarren72 (Nov 11, 2004)

me and a few of my then work mates walked from Newcastle to Sydney Harbour via the great north walk once and camped along the way. Then once we arrived in Sydney we all jump onto a yacht and sailed it back to Newy. Was one of the best trips.


----------



## herptrader (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nothing beats a lamb roast*

There are a couple luxuries I have learned to enjoy while camping. One is a small gas powered fridge because nothing beats an ice cold beer! ;-) ;-) ;-)

The fridge leads to the other luxuries such as good quality fresh food. My favourite camping recipie is a roast leg of lamb or pork. You take your leg, debone it and butterfly it (sort of flatten it out, you can use skewars if you want). you can do this yourself or ask your butcher to do it for you - right Stevo? Then you coat it in corriander, rosemary and olive oil... and the secret ingredient, a little curry powder. The leg is then chillled and well wrapped and can be left at the bottom of the camp fridge until you cook it. Lots and lots of not too hot coals are all that is required. Toss the leg on the grill over the coals and let it cook slowly for an hour or two or three. On the flat side of the barby you can slow saute some potato halves (or do them in foil with slices of salami). The trick is to keep an eye on it while cooking while you consume a couple of ice cold foaming beverages in a comfy chair and your feet up on a log.

Why am I suddenly hungry?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

There is only one thing that puts a damper on summer camping..........

Fire Restrictions!!!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



Teamsherman said:


> There is only one thing that puts a damper on summer camping..........
> 
> Fire Restrictions!!!


HA. Try breaking camp at 2 am when there is a bright red glow comming from upwind.


----------



## trader (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



Fuscus said:


> HA. Try breaking camp at 2 am when there is a bright red glow comming from upwind.



  That would be VERY frightening Fuscus!!!! :shock: You poor thing. :cry:


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



> My favourite camping recipie is a roast leg of lamb or pork



Wow! My favourite camping recipee is a can of corn kernals :lol: I think my second favourite is a tin of fish. Actually, no, my favourite is freshly caught fish cooked on the fire  Although more often than not I don't catch anything when I go camping and end up eating corn


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

Thinly sliced cocktail frankfurts in a Kantong Sweet and Sour Sauce.
Throw them all in a frying pan, put over the heat until they warm, stir and serve. I sometimes eat it straight from the pan.



Hix


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

Kingfish wrapped in foil, thrown in the coals, topped with nothing but lemon!!! The fish caught off the north coast (brooklyn).


----------



## Tommo (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

you guys havnt camped until you have tried the nt. massive water falls, giant cliff faces, creeks everywhere(preferably without salties!). nothing better than swimming with a massive waterfall in view and a sharp stick to chase large fish

also snakes


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

i know of a place like that tommo, friends of the family own it. its the best place ever.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



Tommo said:


> you guys havnt camped until you have tried the nt. massive water falls, giant cliff faces, creeks everywhere(preferably without salties!). nothing better than swimming with a massive waterfall in view and a sharp stick to chase large fish
> 
> also snakes



hehehe, i camped at Borolloola for 4 weeks straight! Eating pig and barra! not a bad time at all!!!


----------



## Hickson (Nov 12, 2004)

December 1991. Boat dropped me on an uninhabited island in Palau 60 miles from the nearest town. Camped there for a week until the guy with the boat returned to pick me up. Absolutely fantastic.

The island was about a quarter of a mile long, but only a few hundred feet wide.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



Teamsherman said:


> Tommo said:
> 
> 
> > you guys havnt camped until you have tried the nt. massive water falls, giant cliff faces, creeks everywhere(preferably without salties!). nothing better than swimming with a massive waterfall in view and a sharp stick to chase large fish
> ...



Borolloola is awsome, about a nine hour drive but afew mates live there. but last time i was there it was covered in toads :?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

You have mates that live at Borolloola?


----------



## Tommo (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*



Teamsherman said:


> You have mates that live at Borolloola?



its been awhile since ive been there, but i know a family who just moved there.

i think they changed the name


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

Damn you HIX :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Nov 13, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Nothing beats a lamb roast*

What have I done now?



Hix


----------



## peterescue (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*



moosenoose said:


> I used to really love going camping - my wife isn't into it though  Many a happy night I used to have on the Fraser Island bach beaches shaking those beautiful Death Adders out my sleeping bag before bedtime :wink: That was the life :lol: :lol: :lol:



Jeez Moose, Fraser Island, St Kilda, reptiles, I think I might be falling for you............


----------



## ether (Nov 21, 2004)

*RE: Re: RE: Who likes Camping?? I mean REAL camping...*

Well tomorrow at 6am i leave for Mt Kosiosko, ill be back on the 30th so until then take care of yourselves.

Regards Alex


----------

